# puppy peeing ever 10 to 15 min it seems



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

this is my first german shepherd dog. all the dog i've had in the past were boxer. well my hubby wasnt a big fan of them so i thought we'd try out a german shepherd. he saddy sprung it on me by surprise before i could d some resurch on the bread other then what i have learned deeling with adult ones at the doggy day care as my childern call it (we said kennel and they think there going to the pound so they started calling it that lol). and anouther sad thing is the hubby also got the poor thing from a pet store ( so i'm hoping there isnt any bad breeding but i guess it the thought that counts since my hubby not a indoor dog person like me). this puppy is now 6 month old and we r having the worse time house training it. i know the who a puppy pee anywere at a pet store didnt really help us out in the creat training. and this is prob the 5th dog i've creat trained in my life. but for some reason this dog will pee in it creat and it seem like it does it ever 10 to 15 min. we already cheched for uti and got an anti biodic of it and though i'm pretty sure she's to young even had her checked for stone. but the prob keep happaning. and yes i'm restricting water and everything like need be before going into the creat. but were still going all the time no matter what. and if this was hte first dog i house trained i'd think it was on me but since it the 5th i'm just wondering if this is common for the bread a prob of it being from a pet store or just something that german shepherds will do from time to time as they grow?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

get the dog checked for a UTI. seriously. then go from there.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks KZoppa but as i said we already have been checked for a uti...it came back neg. the only reason we were given the anti biodic was because if it is the start of one it will still come back neg. and the anti biodic did not fix the prob. so that cross it off the list. please keep in mind this isnt my first puppy. so i do have some puppy know how and what ot and not too look for for basic prob. but i have never had a German Shepherd. nor a puppy that peed like this that wasnt a uti. so i just didnt know if this bread is norm hard to creat train (though stiill have never seen one that so willing to be a kennel pig).


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

My GSD peed every 15 or 20 min from the time I brought her home till about four months old or so. I had her checked for uti same as you did but found nothing. It almost seemed like she was never really emptying her bladder, she would just squat and pee a small amount without any warring (no sniffing, circling, etc.) She never did it in the crate though. I really kept a close eye on her, started taking her out to potty every 20 min. Then it seemed to completely stop overnight it stopped around 8 months all the accidents totally stopped. I still don't know why it happened, but she did grow out of it. I just chalked it up to a puppy thing. Good luck!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive never had this problem with either of my GSD's. Try putting her outside to pee before going into the crate make sure she goes and do not let her in before she pees, then put her in the crate.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks lily's master that sounds alot like what going on here. i hope ur right because it cheaper then going to the vet once a week. and much comfer for her then having someone constant prob her. and doing blood work. but i'm still intrested in here anyone else experiences if they have had simaler prob


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this is not a "german shepherd" breed issue, and likely not anything you're doing wrong. there are other physical medical problems besides urinary tract infections that can be going on. i would seek a second opinion from a different vet. please be careful in restricting water, that can consolidate urine and make the problem worse. 

(can anyone else here speak to whether struvite stones are possible in a dog this age?)


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

thank mandiah89 but even after doing that we will still pee. when i say this puppy pee ever 10 to 15 min i'm not joking. amd we take water away from her an hour to an hour an a 1/2 before putting her back in and have her on an eating and drinking sceadle. as my hubby put it it like this dog never empty's and i know she is capable of holding it longer then that because most night she will hold it all night. as long as no one wakes her up in the mid of the night when someone get up that when we have the prob. at night. witch is like most people i know first thing i do when i wake up is pee


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am reading fast and multi-tasking, so forgive me if i misunderstand anything. could she be using this as a way to have you let her out of the crate or as an attention seeking behavior? is she crated for periods of time during the day. if she's holding it all night then that's confusing to me. where else does she urinate often...or only in the crate?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Is she peeing in the same places? If yes, you might need to get the scent out, because she marked it. Do you live where there is snow? If yes, could she have walked in rock salt and then lick paws? I am from sunny CA, but went to Washington DC with Fiona. She was peeing every 15 to 20 minutes. Took her to vet. No UTI, but she had to get all the salt out? Could she be exposed to some toxin that she is trying to flush out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

katieliz said:


> i am reading fast and multi-tasking, so forgive me if i misunderstand anything. could she be using this as a way to have you let her out of the crate or as an attention seeking behavior? is she crated for periods of time during the day. if she's holding it all night then that's confusing to me. where else does she urinate often...or only in the crate?


sry just learning how to use the site and i think this might be easyer to reply to people. and it ok i do that alot too lol. she only in the creat at night or if i'm cleaning or cooking. other then that she has free rome just because she's glued to me and i dont have to fallow her she fallows me everywere. as for the peeing it most often in the creat. we have a few uddle on the floor were she'll do that all ofa suddon no worning drop. and when she does stay with me. we dont go into any room with carpet we stay in the rooms with lanoleam. and when she does pee i norm bleach it then use a desenter then a little later i'll come back and use odo ban just because that stuff smells great.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

Cheyanna
we not marking or anything and i do live in an area with snow but i got her after all the snow and the kennel i go to we done use any kinda rock salt we dont even use the pet friendly stuff we just scrap it away with shovels. but it is quit possable she might have gotten into something though. this is an old house we live in and the hubby take her out on a chain while he's building my a fince and i dont think he pay as close attenchon as he should when he does take her out with him. so if the vet is wrong about the collen (he thinks her collen might be swollen and is putting preasher on her blader so we giving that a shot) i might bering that up when we go back for our recheck. tyvm i never thought of that


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'd think that if her colon was swollen and putting pressure on her bladder, it would do that throughout the night too and she would urinate frequently then, same as she does in the daytime. i think this is all really confusing and very hard to figure out. only thing i can tell you for sure, is that it's not a shepherd thing, they are usually very, very clean dogs. 

oh, another question i have...how was the urine sample obtained that ruled out a uti? did you collect it and take it to the vet or did the vet aspirate it from her bladder with a needle? (still reading and replying fast, if you've already said, forgive me for asking again). 

and don't know if or what this could have to do with any of it...just want to pass the info on to you, i was warned by several different vets that odo-ban is quite toxic to dogs. be careful.

(nobody else wants to comment on the struvite stone issue?)


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

dont worry we dont clean with odo ban in there creats and they dont go nere it till it dry and i use it more as a air freshener since i think it covers pet oders the best and i just love the way it smells. and i'm pretty sure almost all cleaning products r toxic to almost anything living (not tryin to be a smarty pants) as for the vet he took the sample i'm guess he did it the same way was he did my husky (my hubby took her to get the sample so i didnt see that taken from her i just call in tell them what going on and what i want done so the hubby cant mess it up =.=''') and they took with with the needle. idk y they would change it for rin so i asume it was taken that way with her. 

and let me be a little clear with the stone lol ii seen how i typed it and it wasnt to clear in my first post. the stone r a possibility yes but there not as commin in puppy as they are grown dogs and older dogs. we did check for them to be on the safe side and it came back neg. 

but i do think ur right i might bring this up. and then again i'm begaining to wonder if it might not be out of spitefulness. today i made her bed a little bit comfer and add a few exstra towls and ect. ( fig i could always wash them if something did happen and she not chewing on them so it all good) and we didnt have any pee pee left in the creat till my hubby few her while i was at work. (she got her last puppy shot and her first raybes and was feeling nasty) and she didnt pee in there untell my hubby put a food bowl in her creat to eat and she ate all her food and then he said she pee'd in the bowl not on the towls but in the bowl. (idk if he's exsagerating or not i was at work and didnt take her with her feeling icky)


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not tryin to be a smarty pants here either...but about the odoban, please remember if you can smell it you're inhaling it (particles in the air), and dogs have a more sensitive "smeller system" than humans. also, dogs don't do things for "spite", but as attention-seeking behavior. dogs' emotions are not quite what humans' are, even tho it might seem like it sometimes. we're usually interpreting their behavior using our own as a gauge.

i'm not sure what you mean by "feeling nasty" after having gotten shots. do you mean feeling sick or her mood was nasty (like annoyed, mean, etc.).

here's the thing, i think i can say with quite bit of assurance that if she can hold her bladder thru the night, then there's a really good chance that this urinating frequently at other times is not a physical issue.

behavioral issues are like..."hey, i pee and i get attention (even negative attention)". don't think of it in terms of "spite". might seem that way using human behavior as a guide, but for a dog...um...nope.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

Er idk about the odo ban because it does say that is an intended use is per oder cover up. (but that dosnt mean anything bottles lie all the time) 

But i do have to wonder if it is bad. I've been google it though becuase i'm not going to say ur wrong but i like actealy proff that something bad ( this just because there quit a few kennel that i know of that use odo ban as air freshener also but that dosnt mean there all good because the first one i worked at that did it also had people use streat bleach on pee and if anyone know anything about ww1 we all know what that makes witch i'm sure is MUCH worse for dogs as well as people) . But in Google all i can find are thread and articals on people saying they use it the same as i do. does anyone ealse know if this is true or not on the odo ban thing or have any suport on y? because i would think it wouldnt be any diff then any other house cleaner with a sent. i mean heck carpet cleaners that remove pet oder smell stronger then what odo ban does and i've never hurd anyone say it bad to breath in (but i still stick everyone out side or go somewhere with the dog and kid just because i personal as a human think it to strong)

and when u put it that way it sound like my 5 year old daughter when she dosnt get attention. so u might want to use a better exsample next time. because kid will do similer things as young puppy do. and that is still considered human behavior. u are more then welcome to see it as something diff. but i've been working with dogs for almost 1/2 a year now. and one thing i have noticed about them is in the end there behaviors ant to off from humans. U may not think they feel or think like we do but i do. i will agree not 100% the same but i think its alot closer then what u think. but again to each there own

and when i say feeling nasty again i mean just like when most babys and young children get shots there cranky upset and norm just dont feel right for a few days sleep alot dont want to be messed with a whole lot and can be kinda sore. puppy tend to do the samething if it were to last longer then a day then id be worried but she was back to norm puppy mode the next morning.

BUT BACK TO THE ISSUE AT HAND. we have fixed the peeing prob or at let found the cause (and i swear i'm not say this this because this thread is starting to go in circles we really did find the couse and more into net picking on what right or wrong for a dog it kinda like talking to my mother about breast feeding u'd swear that women think it would make ur breast fall off) it was as the vet said. the colin had started to sweal and it was do to a parasite of some sort. He said it was quit common to when people go to other country eat there food and come back and the parasite thouse it set in the colin and u would think it would afect the way the infected person or dog in this case poop but instead makes the colin swell and make the dog pee alot. it dost affect the poop untell it start releasing eggs . wich we just found out when we vitiated today. so were on med that should take care of it. and as for what couses it so other can look out for it. Poor diet (witch who knows what this dog was few at the pet store should be a good food but dosnt really mean it was) fed a bad raw diet or eating other dog poop that already have the parasite.

but i want to thank everyone for there in put. they are all good thing for me to keep in mind if i ever deside to get another german shepherd later on down the road. it still to early to tell if this bread will take over my obsession with boxer.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

katieliz said:


> oh, another question i have...how was the urine sample obtained that ruled out a uti? did you collect it and take it to the vet or did the vet aspirate it from her bladder with a needle? (still reading and replying fast, if you've already said, forgive me for asking again).
> 
> and don't know if or what this could have to do with any of it...just want to pass the info on to you, i was warned by several different vets that odo-ban is quite toxic to dogs. be careful.
> 
> ...


Struvite stones are a pita  Yes, they can happen in pups this age, and certain antibiotics can actually cause it. A sterile sample will be needed and culture done to determine which antibiotic it will respond to. 

We went through this with our lab. The antibiotics used for her eye removal surgery is what threw her into the stone merry go round (it seemed one anyway). She presented with the typical symptoms, frequent urination etc of a UTI. Used the normal antibiotics for that, symptoms continued so went with further tests and found the stone. Hindsight says that should have been done to begin with, but we all were trying to do the least possible because she was still so weak from surgery.

Don't withhold water. Urinating every 10 to 15 minutes is not normal, you want the water intake high to keep flushing kidneys and bladder until you find what is causing this.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

glad you got to the bottom of the problem. your posts are hard to read, didn't realize you had so much doggy behavior experience. carry on.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

i'm sad to say that the poor puppy with the peeing prob. tough it stopped with the first set of pills end up passing out on us and rushed to the vet. after doing blood work we found out the liver was going bad the poor thing had suger prob. and there was a chanse a vane wa by passing the liver and going right to the hart (the last one wasnt a for sure without testing but with the other two prob it wasnt worth putting a puppy trew it so sadly this mon after my step doughtier who is 5 goes home she goes to the vet to be put down. it makes me very sad and i think it will be a while before we get another puppy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am sorry that you are loosing your pup. That's a rough one. Especially rotten when you have worked so hard to get to the bottom of the urination issue only to learn there are many other problems.
I am glad that she found someone to care for her during her short life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

somehow i had the feeling this story was not going to have a good ending, one way or another. bless your heart dear little puppy.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

it happens. the dog was given to me by a family who mother got the dog given to her by one of her childeren. (and 80 year old women that cant walk dosnt need a puppy let alone a big one that need more space and attention then what she was able to give it) but the childeren that got it from her got the dog from a pet store and we all know were most pet store puppys come from. i mean not sayin they all will be like that but most of them arnt the best of there breed for what ever reason. but it not all a badstore. a little 10 yearold dashhound who owner died and the dog stayed at our kennel. she was going to go to the pound so i aske if i could have her sincethough for sad reasons i now have the room for her but i cant save onedog might as well save save another one


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

August does this, but it seems like he is just not emptying his bladder completely, snd also marking his territory. I have noticed he only pees in two locations constantly, so I put puppy pads down. He will also pee if he nervous or super excited. I am going to take him to get him checjed for UTI again though, just to be sure.


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

have them check for parasites also. and get blood work done if it not a uti. because like i said everything with rin led to it should be a uti but nothing showed up and then as it got worse we though parasites so we tested for that and no hit. but we went with the med and were to come back to see if there was improvment just in case it was to early to see spors in the poor. Witch the med did help for a bit, but then all of a sudden in less then a week we went way down hill. the peeing got worse and it was like we warnt getting anough water and we didnt want to eat (witch i though it wa due to a change in diet our vet just has something agenst pro plan and wanted us on wellness. though i didnt want to i changed it to be on the safe side we went with wellness anyway)(and yes we weened the dog off pro plan and onto wellness) the vet said give it a few days because it could be due to her not liking change since we had the same prob taking her off of what she was being fed and onto pro plan when we first beoguht her home. i made an appt. since the peeing came back and we were drinking like id never watered her in her life. well one day i put her in her crat and was gone for an hour came back and the poor thing couldnt walk like i said. we did the blood work and found out it ether she's diabetic or something with her liver since the blood work had showed sign of both. 

So i'm not sayin u should jump to the blood work because as long as good breeded is with the dog (though it still a possabilty with good breeding) just keep in mind that alot of peeing might not mean a uti. early sign make it hard to show up sometimes depanding on how they check for it (some vet take it right from the blatter like the vet i use now but my old vet was more old school and just made them pee into a pee cup) and sometime it could mean nothing as one of the older post stated there puppy did it but grew out of it. 

btw she get put down this mon. I know some people might think it dumb and this isnt the greveing forams. but we wanted to make her last few days on earth good for her so they have been filled with eggs, leftover, lot of cheezets and couch time. So at lest i cant exsplean to her were she'll understand and i think it very unfair that she got delt this hand and has to be put to rest so early in her life but at lest she wont suffer anymore and her last few days were filled with all kinds of food that she would norm never get if she was a normel healthy puppy.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like that you guys let her indulge for her last few days, and thank you for trying so hard to take care of her 

:[ Poor pup


----------



## teaformylov (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks it seemed like a nice gester at the time but now i'm stuck cleaning up dog poop and throw up. i think i may have let her indulge to much...but i guess it all for the better of her i'll just let her indulge outside today instead of in my house. she has a real nice dog house and a real nice back yard and the weather to nice anyway to keep any of the dogs inside. and it give her a chance to play since i don't like the ruff housing inside.

but tomarrow were going to give her a bath and i got some nice smelling stuff for dog and make her look pretty and i let the kid draw on the box i have to barryer her in with the other's i've sadly had to let go.


----------

